# ALSA to OSS via PCM plugin



## egelor (May 17, 2012)

Hello ppl people,

I need help. I have an application that runs with ALSA. *I* installed from ports alsa-lib, alsa-plugins and alsa-utils. I *k*now already that freebsd FreeBSD do*es*n't support ALSA dirvers. *I* found a plugin that converts the ALSA API to OSS API. With this plugin, five ALSA-native applications can run on OSS drivers.

I edit*ed* the .asoundrc file as 

```
pcm.oss {
                   type oss
                  device /dev/dsp
          }
```
and test it with *aplay -Doss <file.mp3> *
*O*k.

But my application SuperCollider is connected via *jackd -doss* and there is no sound when *I* evalutate some code. 

Thank you.


----------



## egelor (May 17, 2012)

SC (the server) uses JACK, it doesn't really care about the backend that JACK uses.  The only ALSA that SC (the language) uses is for MIDI support. Is that what you are trying to get running?


----------

